# 2LT Albert L. Young, 332 FG, 100 FS



## seesul (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello,

Albert was the only Tuskegee airmen who lost his life over our country. I´m looking for his family. Any kind of help would be highly appreciated.

This is what we know about him so far:


entered service form Memphis, Tennessee, his wartime adress was 590 S. Wellington street
mother´s name was Hazel Young
ASN O-824847
training class 44-C-SE
died on Jan 21, 1945 near Opatovice, Czechoslovakia flying P-51C-10-NT S/N 42-103454
buried on Jan 22, 1944 at the cemetery in Blucina
exhumed on Sept. 17, 1946 and rests at St. Avold, France today. Plot K, row 38, grave 34

Some details to his last mission:

Albert died in Czechoslovakia (now Czech Republic) 100 km to the north of expected area of the operations. Probably experienced issues with oxygen supply and lost consciousness.
His P-51C hit the ground close to a small village of Opatovice and Albert's body was found 1 km away from the wreck. It is believed that Albert woke up shortly before impact, bailed out but his chute failed to
open due to the low altitude.

Thank you


----------



## seesul (Jan 16, 2018)

This comming Sunday, on Jan 21, 2018, exactly 73 years after Albert's death, there will be a commemorative unveiling of the plaque dedicated to him. I´ll post pics afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't have anything to contribute but I wish you the best of luck in your noble endeavour.

May the soul of 2nd Lt. Young rest in peace. An American hero that lost his life not only protecting those at home but fighting for freedom from Nazism in Czechoslovakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## seesul (Jan 16, 2018)

airminded88 said:


> I don't have anything to contribute but I wish you the best of luck in your noble endeavour.
> 
> May the soul of 2nd Lt. Young rest in peace. An American hero that lost his life not only protecting those at home but fighting for freedom from Nazism in Czechoslovakia.



Thank you!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2018)

Great stuff Roman - looking forward to the pics.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for posting Roman


----------



## seesul (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you guys. Here are the messages we got from Memphis Chapter of Tuskegee Airmen, Inc. They will be read during a commemoration:

_Historians and Citizens in the Czech Republic :
I would like to personally give thanks to the honor of Tuskegee Airman 2nd Lt. Albert Young for his bravery and fighting for our country during WWII. I am glad that the Czech Republic is recognizing Lt. Albert Young in this manner. He will forever be remembered. I thank the Czech Republic for bestowing this type of honor for a deserving candidate. This helps put a face on the soldiers who died for freedom and justice.

Callie Herd
Memphis, Tennessee USA
Daughter of a WWII Army veteran 
***************************************
Historians and Citizens in the Czech Republic :

The Memphis Chapter of Tuskegee Airmen, Incorporated (located in Memphis, Tennessee) would like to express our sincere gratitude for your commemorative event on January 21, 2018 at Freedom Square in Blucina, Czech Republic unveiling the renovated monument dedicated to the memory of Memphis Tennessee native and Tuskegee Airmen flyer 2ndLt. Albert Young. We regret the loss of Lt. Young but we are proud that his lost of life, as he tragically crashed near the village of Blucina on January 21, 1945 occurred as he demonstrated bravery, dedication, and a willingness to fly wherever needed to defend Freedom and Justice in the World as a pilot in the US Army Air Corps operations during World War II. We are proud of Lt Young and are tremendously grateful that you are forever recognizing and honoring him in this manner.

Sincerely,

Calvin Janes
President
Memphis Chapter of Tuskegee Airmen, Inc.
Memphis, Tennessee USA

_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## seesul (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry for delay guys but I finally found the time to create this page 2018 – 2/LT ALBERT L. YOUNG (332nd FG) – ODHALENÍ PAMĚTNÍ DESKY / MEMORIAL PLAQUE UNVEILING | Letecká bitva Karpaty
Just scroll it down to see the pics.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2018)

Excellent !
Thanks for posting Roman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## seesul (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you Terry, it was a very nice event. I hope to find his relative(s) one day.


----------



## airminded88 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you for sharing pictures of this emotive event seesul.
I really hope his living relatives find out about this touch of gratitude as well.

Cheers
Erick


----------



## seesul (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you Eric, btw where are you from in Texas? I have a good friend in S. Antonio. His uncle was KIA during a B-17G crash few miles away from my born town. SGT DUDLEY E. STANDRIDGE | Letecká bitva Karpaty


----------



## airminded88 (Jan 31, 2018)

seesul said:


> Thank you Eric, btw where are you from in Texas? I have a good friend in S. Antonio. His uncle was KIA during a B-17G crash few miles away from my born town. SGT DUDLEY E. STANDRIDGE | Letecká bitva Karpaty



Hi seesul,
I live in the Dallas suburbs area which is 284 miles or roughly 450 kilometers from San Antonio Texas.
I read the article and was fascinated by the humble upbringings and life of Sgt. Standridge.
Thank you for sharing and keeping alive the memory of American heroes who gave their all to liberate our European brothers.


----------



## seesul (Feb 3, 2018)

airminded88 said:


> Hi seesul,
> I live in the Dallas suburbs area which is 284 miles or roughly 450 kilometers from San Antonio Texas.
> I read the article and was fascinated by the humble upbringings and life of Sgt. Standridge.
> Thank you for sharing and keeping alive the memory of American heroes who gave their all to liberate our European brothers.


You're welcome Eric. Here are the pics from a visit of his nephew 2010 – DUDLEY P. MERRELL | Letecká bitva Karpaty

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## seesul (Feb 3, 2018)

And here's the video taken during the memoriál unveiling. Speech of the US embassy military atache Col. Mark Wootan at the time 26:00.

_View: https://youtu.be/X6uyICNSxVQ_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## seesul (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm sorry, I posted the link to the video again and then realized it. That´s why the edit of this input.


----------



## seesul (Oct 14, 2019)

A short video from the last weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

